# Favourite joint supplements?



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

I would like to put my boy on a joint supplement to keep him healthy. He doesn't show any signs of soreness and we just had X-rays done(waiting on results) but with agility and all the other high impact stuff we do, Vet and breeder both think a supplement is a good idea. My breeder uses Dmac for horses and drops the dose down. Just wondering what you guys do?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Fresh Factors (or Joint Health Chewable, and they have even stronger) and C-complex (which has active been pollen) from Springtime Inc... AWESOME STUFF! Have used Next Level liquid (horse strength but dosed for dog) for an older female that had had hind end run over as a pup. Worked well.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Cosequin DS, though I am sure there are fancier products out there. Anything with both glucosamine and chondroitin is helpful, glucosamine-only not so much. I take it myself for my joints and it has made a huge difference in cartilage inflammation and healing (obviously not the same stuff that my dog eats! But G/C all the same).


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

Cosequin Equine is a really good quality one. I'm currently giving a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement from kirkland at a low dose for preventative for my pup… I didn't realize when I bought it that is has so many unnecessary additives… so will be switching to cosequin equine (and dosing for dog of course) because it has higher standards for purity than most people supplements and has a lot of studies to back up its effectiveness. I've heard great things about it for both horses and dogs. I like the lack of additives and standards for purity in this one especially when giving daily as a long term preventative.

I also have heard good things about Acti-Flex liquid joint supplement formulated for horses. I know some horse people that buy it for their horses and tried it on their dogs with great results. 

Im a horse person, and am all for buying horse joint supplements for dogs because you get the same quality as any dog formula, but much more cost effective usually.


----------



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the responses I'm going to the states tomorrow and will take a look at a few places. I'm a horse person too, are some these available at tsc? I heard smartpak had some good ones too, but I don't think I can get them mailed to canada.


----------



## EmilyB (Mar 29, 2009)

Glycoflex III, and I can order it in Canada.


----------

